# Finding Counseling Services



## UnluckyFool (Jun 27, 2010)

Any suggestions on finding reasonable priced counseling services?


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Check with local churches - they often have no cost or charge on sliding scales based on what you can pay. You could also try calling your local United Way.

Good luck!


----------



## stalemate (May 13, 2010)

See if your employer has an EAP. They usually give you a referral for several visits free. If you are unemployed try your state mental health agency and see if they have a list of providers who offer a sliding scale. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Tweakster2k (Aug 19, 2010)

My wife found counseling information through our insurance (United HC). IIRC, the co-pay was $20 a hour session, once a week.


----------

